# One small step against the anti's



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This ought to make 'em real good and mad.....http://news.yahoo.com/iowa-lawmakers-seek-penalize-animal-rights-activists-061855503.html

http://news.yahoo.com/iowa-lawmakers-seek-penalize-animal-rights-activists-061855503.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't get the link to work. Just copy and paste. Worth reading.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

It's a start.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree it is a start.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

More power to'em!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Making it a felony would have been better but I will take it. Hopefully other states (including Cali) follow suit.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

its a small step in the right direction. i agree it shold be a felony but it is a start and hopefully many will fallow and make it uncomfortable and not the "in" thing to be a animal rights activist


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Iowa has a huge stack in the ag industry. I am a little surprised they are taking a lead on this issue. Iowa used to be a very conservative state but of late has passed a lot of very liberal left wing laws. It's about time they got their heads out into the clear air. I know, It's only a very small step, but at least it's a step.


----------

